# Forum deal - New Cherub and Mazzer Mini £1000!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino Cherub and Mazzer Mini with timer for £1000 all in! Can't stay at this price for long so let me know if you are interested in this great home set-up....

Andy


----------

